# Preventing slips and falls?



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

As some of you have read, I purchased a fixer upper house last year. The backyard is very spacious, but I ran into issues over the weekend. Unfortunately, half my backyard is composed of a large wrap around deck with 2 floating islands in the middle. So over the weekend, we had 2 accidents, both relatively minor (contacted vet and was advised not life threatening plus they are going in to the vet anyways on Friday). Della and Lena started chasing the resident squirrel and they both crashed and burned on the decking (slipped). Della has small abrasion on her face and Lena stubbed her toe. Both are fine now, but I feel I was fortunate in this situation and I want to prevent a more serious accident in the future. We are planning on expanding the yard. I have a large lot and all this front yard space not being utilized. The plan is to push back the fence and add in quite a bit of open grass and such for them. But this is also being juggled between us re-insulating, throwing up dry wall, among other things. What could I buy/utilize to help them gain better traction or to prevent falls? I know that I see some of the sporting dogs with those shoes on, but I don't know much about them. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

On a deck, you can either use special paint that creates grip, or you can put down traction tape (which works well on deck stairs for my dogs, and lasts outside for up to 2 years before needing to be replaced).


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I remembered a similar thread about someone using a product on their deck stairs. Similar to this Safe Deck Anti Slip Coating There are all kinds of products out there, amount of effort, time, and money are variables. I would recommend calling a local home improvement store and asking what products they have and then researching them. Remember, you can always test a small part of the deck, allow to dry, and if you are unhappy with the results return the product and pick something different.


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

We have the anti slip coating here at work due to the oil coming off our machines and parts. It's deck paint with sand sprinkled in it. I would imagine you have seen this due to your line of work. 
I highly doubt it would be beneficial for the types of falls your pups are taking. Might even make it worse do to the road rash they'd get from the rough surface.

I'd consider training for not running around on the deck although I know this doesn't help the immediate situation. Maybe install some temporary fencing in a portion of the yard? 

I don't know what floating islands are but if they are decorative holes in the deck allowing foliage to grow thru, I'd fence those areas immediately.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

for indoor dog shows there are grooming aides , spray on anti-slip foot tack [ame]http://www.amazon.ca/Bio-Groom-SHOW-FOOT-Professional-Spray/dp/B000NEL3EK[/ame]


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's a couple photos of my backyard so you can see my dilemma





Some of the rocks have already been removed, and thinking of taking them all out period...But yes this is what I'm working with lol


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

you could paint the wood with something mixed with sand to give it texture. Taht's what they use on agility equipment


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, I see now.

A "relatively" cheap fix could be going to Home Depot and buying indoor/outdoor carpet and tack it down. I wouldn't glue it down only because you'll likely want the option to change it out down the road. If it's not in bad shape at that time, you could use it in the basement or garage.

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

BTW I just wanna mention that photo is not one I took and that is not my dog lol. They were pictures I had from the previous owners...


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I like the indoor/outdoor carpet idea. I'd go for the marine grade because it will hold up longer. Use a staple gun to attach it so you can change it easily. I got some anti-slip floor./deck paint at the Habitat ReStore here for $5 a gallon. Used it on my jump and the wall although I've covered the wall with carpet. 

I'd leave the rocks alone. Why take them up?


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> I like the indoor/outdoor carpet idea. I'd go for the marine grade because it will hold up longer. Use a staple gun to attach it so you can change it easily. I got some anti-slip floor./deck paint at the Habitat ReStore here for $5 a gallon. Used it on my jump and the wall although I've covered the wall with carpet.
> 
> I'd leave the rocks alone. Why take them up?


OK thank you for that I am definitely checking that out...Well, here's where I have issues or think I might have issues with the rocks..
1) The girls love to poop in the rocks, which is not the easiest to clean up lol
2) The girls love to play with the rocks. I am always so worried and constantly watching them because I don't want them to swallow them
3) I didn't know if perhaps it would be too rough on their feet. They are constantly running and playing out there. I just didn't want them to accidently hurt themselves or their paws

Are there any of these thing I shouldn't be too concerned about? I'm a constant worrier


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

For all those reasons and then some I'd get rid of the rocks. 
Lynn & Traveler


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Poop in rocks is a challenge
My dogs play with rocks. They pick up 5 lb rocks, lug them around, roll on them. They pick up little rocks. Removing rocks from my property isn't an option in this lifetime. (I live in what's termed "high desert")
I have a pea gravel full-size (but overgrown with grass and weeds) arena. The eldest loves digging in it - she digs trenches. It has not hurt her feet. Neither has running over the natural sand and assorted bassalt & lava rocks on the property. 

Dogs will accidentally hurt themselves - (kinda like humans) - that's why it's called an accident... But not likely on the rocks.

I guess I also think that you'd be fine leaving the deck alone. For the most part, they will catch on to it's slipperiness.

This comes from someone who has wanted the crushed rock paths bordered with railroad ties turned into pavers and bordered with cement edging blocks for over a year. Hasn't happened yet. I took up the one tie that was going to kill me & replaced it. Lots more to go.


----------

